# site fees



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just getting used to driving my new to me and first Camper 1987 transit self build and looking on this excellent forum I notice various site fees.
I have holidayd for years in statics but having three dogs it is now too expensive or is it. I see some sites you pay for camper then per person then per dog then electric hook up and then awning and then for visitors? Can anyone give me some actual prices of sites in N. Yorks and discounts available by joining Clubs. Thanks in advance Watton


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Watton

as an example we were going to go away this weekend to the Camping & Caravan Club site at Woodhall Spa. There were vacancies but the CC&C summer fees have just kicked in  

For 2 adults, 1 dog and motorhome it was a few pence short of £20 per night  And we are members. If you are not a member it is £5 to £7 a night more 8O

So we stayed at home, got some gardening done and anyway we are going to France next week for 3 weeks


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi!We have been members of the Caravan Club for many years with our tourer (now sold).It may be regulated but you still get charged for extras though it depends on the site wardens.We visited one in Staffordshire and it was great,until the next year we returned and found new wardens who were extremely "by the book" and we got told off for having two cars,got charged for the dog at £1.00 per night and then I was told that I made unsightly marks in the grass with my wheels when parking up,the warden would be very displeased.Finally,when we erected a windbreak for a bit of privacy,the warden insisted on walking or driving right by on his mower the entire holiday.We haven't been back since.They're are not all the same though.This was the only site we had problems and most don't charge for a dog or three.Their website will tell you how much you would for extras.
Try certified location sites through the CC.They are really cheap and small enough to have your dogs without any problems.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> ..................... and anyway we are going to France next week for 3 weeks


Now you didn't have to add that comment - it's got nothing to do with the original post and you only put it there to wind up those of us who have to stay behind. Anyway, if you're off to France next week you should be at home sharpening your corkscrews etc. 

Watton
If you camp regularly and with your dogs etc you can cut the cost considerably by joining one or two of the big clubs, Caravan Club and Camping and Caravanning Club, and using their small CL and CS sites - much cheaper though fewer facilities.


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Camping Site Fees*

Last week I had a look at some fees charged by a site in the south Lakes. It came to £32.50 per night for the two of us in the MH.

Having just returned from 3 weeks around Europe it seems that the UK is trying to price itself out of the market in terms of campsites. Maybe one of the reasons they feel able to charge this sort of money is the reluctance of local councils to provide 'aires' for MHs.

Having said that the CLs accredited by the Caravan Club are very good value for money. Well worth the cost of the annual membership fee to the CC.

A comment made on another part of the forum regarding the attitude of the French is worthwhile repeating. The French know that if a MH stops for the night there is a good chance that money will be spent in the locality.

We appear to be so mean and shortsighted in this country.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We spent 4 nights at the Riverside Touring Park in Betws y Coed at the beginning of June. It's a 5 star site in a superb setting and only a year or so old, so absolutely pristine. Unfortunately they have a v long High Season from sometime in May to September.

It cost us £24.75 per night for our under 6m van, 2 adults and 2 dogs. We did get a £1.80 per night discount as it's CC affiliated.

Downsides, apart from the high costs:-

1. Depending on the wind some pitches seem to get an 'aroma' from the towns sewage farm, just the other side of the railway emankment 

2. The railway. Nobody warns you that the first train clatters through just above your head at 6am! They allocate you your pitch but if there's a next time I'll insist on pitching as far from the railway as possible, to dissipate the impact of the noise and vibration.

SDA


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After 20 odd years as a cc member i am for the very first time, going to stay at a CL for a couple of nights next week. Will drive into Donington park for moto gp on Fri Sat and Sunday. Only 8 miles away but a restfull nights sleep will be assured.

Cost i don`t know and i don`t care really as long as i can sleep peacefully

Dave P


----------

